# world record snake cought



## jhasty (Dec 30, 2003)

It's reported to be 49 ft and 900 plus lbs.  But I dont think so see yourself...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/in_depth/photo_gallery/3356945.stm


----------



## MrDeranged (Dec 30, 2003)

There's a blurb about it here

Scott


----------



## Wade (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm not buying it either. It's a big one to be sure, but 49 feet? No way! Even in the pictures with the exagerated foreshortening it doesn't look THAT big. I'd say it's about half the size they're saying. Still a monster, though.

Wade


----------



## Valael (Dec 30, 2003)

Doesn't look 49 feet to me.





...and they feed it dogs?


----------



## skinheaddave (Dec 30, 2003)

It looks big enough to me that it MIGHT be in contention for the 32 foot record.  I suspect the 49 feet came from an unorthodox measuring method (Hey Bob, let's feed it another retic and then when it starts swallowing we can measure from the tip of the prey tail to the tip of the predator tail).  Based on my suspicions, the measurement should be given as a rate with limits.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## GQ. (Dec 30, 2003)

Agreed, there is no way that snake is over 40 feet.  A general rule of thumb, in my experience, when reading reports or hearing stories of snake lengths is to divide the number by two or more.  Non-snake people invariably over guess the length of a snake.  The more scared the person is of snakes, the larger the snake was in their memory.


----------



## Valael (Dec 30, 2003)

It's all over Kingsnake also.  Most people agree that it's in the 25ish range.



It's a big snake, no doubt about that, but it's far from being anywhere near 49 feet.


----------



## scorpio (Dec 30, 2003)

Eh.....yeah.  Its big, but not _big_


----------



## Ravnos (Dec 30, 2003)

Assuming the guy in yellow in the background is the roughly the same size I am (5'9"/160lbs - he certainly looks like no heavyweight), and not correcting for perspective - the "Snakemeasurer" program puts the visible portion of the snake around 34 foot. Using the galvanized steel fence post (sold in standard sizes, probably a 4") for size estimate instead of the guy puts the visible portion of the snake around 27'. I highly doubt the snake is over 40'. It is definitely big though. A 49 foot snake wouldn't be eating dogs, it wou'd be eating cows. 20 foot african rock pythons routinely take down gazelles and other african grazing fauna. 

Rav


----------



## Phillip (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah Kingsnake has been talking non stop on this one and no one believed it even before seeing pics let alone after. The 32 foot mark is going to be mighty hard to ever beat considering that even CB extremely well fed ones hardly ever reach that size much less larger.

Phil


----------



## Crotalus (Dec 31, 2003)

I saw the snake on the news here on tv and no way its 15m. I´d guess around 8m (24 foot)
Still a large snake for sure.

/Lelle


----------



## FelixA9 (Dec 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ravnos _
> *Assuming the guy in yellow in the background is the roughly the same size I am (5'9"/160lbs - he certainly looks like no heavyweight), and not correcting for perspective - the "Snakemeasurer" program puts the visible portion of the snake around 34 foot. Using the galvanized steel fence post (sold in standard sizes, probably a 4") for size estimate instead of the guy puts the visible portion of the snake around 27'. I highly doubt the snake is over 40'. It is definitely big though. A 49 foot snake wouldn't be eating dogs, it wou'd be eating cows.
> Rav *


Now THAT would be something to see =D


----------



## DnKslr (Dec 31, 2003)

That snake isn't 49 Feet long! The guy standing next to it would have to 15ft tall! And we all know that asian guys don't get that tall!=D


----------

